# Chci si najít něco jiného



## josbato25

Anyone can help me to traslate this text to english or spanish?.. thanxxx

chci si najit neco jineho ale na to potrebuji mluvit lip.s risou jsem se rozesli.s Juanem je to v pohode ale nechci delat nejake zavery.jsme spolu dva mesice.na leto by jsem chtela pracovat nekde u more


----------



## Jana337

josbato25 said:


> Anyone can help me to traslate this text to English or Spanish? Thanks.
> 
> Chci si najit neco jineho, ale na to potrebuji mluvit lip. S Risou jsem se rozesli. S Juanem je to v pohode, ale nechci delat nejake zavery. Jsme spolu dva mesice. Na leto bych chtela pracovat nekde u more.


I would like to find something different (_another job_) but I need to speak better to do it. I split with Ríša. It's nice with Juan but I don't want to jump to conclusions - we have been together for two months. In the summer, I'd like to find a job at sea.


----------



## josbato25

Thanks..




Thanks..


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:


> I would like to find something different (_another job_) but I need to speak better to do it. I split up with Ríša. It's nice/Things are going well with Juan but I don't want to jump to conclusions - we have been together for two months. In the summer, I'd like to find a job at sea.


 A correction and a suggestion.


----------

